# fisher fluid same as western?



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

the local place sells fisher fluid should i wait to get the western or are they the same?


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

western unimount setup ---- solenoid isamatic mark IIIa system


----------

